
10 Billion Apps Downloaded - shawndumas
http://www.apple.com/itunes/10-billion-app-countdown/#
======
Groxx
Not meaning to start a fight:

Anyone know numbers for Android app downloads?

~~~
dangrossman
AndroLib, which InfoWeek and Engadget seem to quote as their source for
Android Market statistics, estimates 2.7 billion.

<http://www.androlib.com/appstats.aspx>

------
landhar
Reminds me of an episode from futurama: "Attack of the killer App!"

